# Looking for: a shelf pin jig



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I tried searching here without luck so I'm hoping someone can point me to a the appropriate threads. I'm pretty sure this forum has users who have made jig to 'drill' for shelf pins.

There are plenty of commercial jigs that use a drill but I want to use my plunge router. 

I've only found one diy jig 
http://www.woodworking.org/WC/GArchive99/4_23holejig.html 
It's looks interesting and not too difficult but I wanted to see what Router Forum users are doing. 

Many Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi berry

I don't have the home made type but I do have one from Rockler (drill type) that works great BUT
you may want to check NYWS ( Norm A.) has one he made and will use all the time.

And it's setup for the plunge router..

http://www.newyankee.com/byname2.shtml
============


----------



## Greg_R (Dec 3, 2007)

Berry, click here for my review and some pictures of the WWA jig. IMO it is the best method for drilling shelf pin holes out there (I reviewed some of the other options in the thread).


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Berry

I can't remember where I saw it, but one fellow, on the woodwork talk forum, I believe, made a jig by drilling regularly spaced holes in a piece of plexi-glass. The holes were large enough to accomodate a collar, mounted to a router, so that he could then use his plunge router to cut the holes for his shelf pins. You can decide your own spacing, set back, and pin size, and go from there. It looked pretty slick. Try also http://www.woodworkstuff.net They have some neat ideas there.

Gerry


----------

